# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Mundesi Studimi ne Londer/Angli/UK

## Fatmir Gjinaj

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Ky njoftim vjen nga agjensia edukative Knowledge is Power. Ne u japim mundesine te gjithe studenteve Shqiptare kudo qe ndodhen ne bote per te aplikuar ne universitetet me elitare Britanike si Queen Mary, University of London (ne 2008 ka dale ne vendin e pare ne Britani ne disa lende duke lene ne vendin e dyte dhe te trete Oxford dhe Cambridge dhe gjithashtu ne disa lende te tjera ne 10 me te mire Britanike sipas agjensise shteterore Research Assessment Excercise), Royal Holloway, University of London (te gjitha departamentet jane rradhitur me * Star * per nivelin e larte te mesimdhenies dhe kerkime dhe Middlesex University i cili vazhdimisht eshte rradhitur nder universitetet me te mira Britanike duke u shquar per investimin e vazhdueshem ne mesimdhenie dhe kerkime shkencore.

Japim keshillim per te aplikuar per:
* Shkolle te larte
* Master
* PhD

Perse studentet zgjedhin agjensine edukative "Knowledge is power"?

1. Ndihma jone eshte e fokosuar ne nevojat e studenteve dhe shpjegon ne detaje rreth degeve, rekomandon kurset e pershtatshme dhe nje informacion te hollesishem rreth universiteteve.

2. Ndihma jone fokusohet ne kompletimin e aplikimieve duke u dhene studenteve keshilla 1-me-1 (komunik balle per balle) duke zbatuar ligjet dhe normat Shqiptare dhe Britanike.

3. Ofrojme ndihme ne gjetjen e akomodimit, shpjegimin e shpenzimeve qe nje student do te kete ne Londer dhe mundesite e tyre per karriere.

4. Ofrojme ndihme per te pergatitur dokumentat per ne ambasade (per ata qe kane nevoje) ne menyre qe te marrin vizat.

5. Kemi plane per studentet qe do u bashkohen universiteteve Britanike nepermjet "Knowledge is Power" si psh: keshillim kur ata mberrijne ne Londer, ndihmese ne hapje llogarish bankare, aplikime per patente, per te njohur me shume londren nepermjet organizimeve te evinementeve te ndryshme dhe gjithashtu ndihmese ne marrjen e me shume njohurive ne dege te ndryshme.

6. AJO E CILA ESHTE ME E RENDESISHME ESHTE SE TE GJITHA KETO SHERBIME DO TE JENE FALAS!!!!!!!!!

vizitoni faqen tone: www.kipea.co.uk per me shume info dhe ju rekomandojme qe te regjistroheni ne NEWSLETTER per te qene ne korent me me te rejat e fundit rreth nesh.

Knowledge is Power educational Agency (www.kipea.co.uk)

THE SUCCESS OF YOUR FUTURE STUDIES IS OUR MISSION!!!

----------


## INFINITY©

Fatmir, 

Se pari pergezime per organizaten tuaj. 

Isha e interesuar te dija se sa do i kushtonte nje studenti nje program PhD ne nje nga keto universitetet me te cilet ju bashkepunoni?

Flm

----------


## Leo_uk

> Fatmir, 
> 
> Se pari pergezime per organizaten tuaj. 
> 
> Isha e interesuar te dija se sa do i kushtonte nje studenti nje program PhD ne nje nga keto universitetet me te cilet ju bashkepunoni?
> 
> Flm


Log in te website i universitetit qe deshiron dhe mund te shohesh cmimet.

Plus qe Universitetet kane organizatat e tyre "student union" per cdo informacion qe deshiron.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Log in te website i universitetit qe deshiron dhe mund te shohesh cmimet.
> 
> Plus qe Universitetet kane organizatat e tyre "student union" per cdo informacion qe deshiron.


Nuk kam ndermend te shkoj ne Angli, por thjesht doja te shikoja se sa i pergatitur ishte Z. Gjinaj. Me c'pashe ishte thjesht nje reklame e biznesit te tij dhe asgje me teper.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leo_uk

> Nuk kam ndermend te shkoj ne Angli, por thjesht doja te shikoja se sa i pergatitur ishte Z. Gjinaj. Me c'pashe ishte thjesht nje reklame e biznesit te tij dhe asgje me teper.


O goc e di sa ka si puna e ketyre spekulluesve? Ketu ne Angli eshte biznes me vete.. Ai qe kur shkruan qe sherbimet jane falas nuk mund te merret seriozisht.

Kush eshte ky punoka falas?

----------


## INFINITY©

> O goc e di sa ka si puna e ketyre spekulluesve? Ketu ne Angli eshte biznes me vete.. Ai qe kur shkruan qe sherbimet jane falas nuk mund te merret seriozisht.
> 
> Kush eshte ky punoka falas?


Exactly!!!!!!

----------


## PINK-FLOYD

lol,un dua te studioj ne angli,jam 22 vjec po s'di anglisht,si i behet lol!

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Kjo eshte ajo organizata qe kapi DAILY MAIL me Sunday Telegraph duke u dhene diploma indianeve dhe pakistaneseve,pa shkuar fare ne uni,vetem si te morin leje qendrimi ne Uk :P

PS: Kete  rreklame e pashe dhe tek Gazeta Albania pfffffffff

----------


## INFINITY©

> Kjo eshte ajo organizata qe kapi DAILY MAIL me Sunday Telegraph duke u dhene diploma indianeve dhe pakistaneseve,pa shkuar fare ne uni,vetem si te morin leje qendrimi ne Uk :P
> 
> PS: Kete  rreklame e pashe dhe tek Gazeta Albania pfffffffff


A nuk eshte baze per ndjekje penale ajo, apo gjejne dhe keta budallenj qe ju besojne ketyre?!

----------


## PINK-FLOYD

lol,fatmiro,sa lek ben!

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ershad Ullah (Bangladesh)

I am studying IFP at Queen Mary, University of London with the purpose of continuing a degree in Law. I received help from KiP and thanks to this agency my dream became true. They have been extraordinary with their answers, both in speed and quality. I knew nothing about the UK, its universities or the student life. Now everything is clear for me and i am sure for my career path. These guys are highly experienced and reliable. Thank you.

Saber Aghaahmad (Iran)

I am studying Master in International Business Management at Middlesex University. I approached Knowledge is Power for help and they have been very friendly and very precise in their recommendations. They explained me the student life, universities, degrees and also helped me throughout the application. They took care of everything, from tracking the application, helping me in booking the accomodation and also helping me with preparing the right documents for the British Embassy. I have reccomended many of my friends as i truly believe the level of this agency cannot be matched by any other.

Shiqian Han (China)

I am studying MA International Business Management For China at Middlesex University. As many of my friends received help from Knowledge is Power before me there was only one thing that didn't change: They are GREAT!!! They helped me in every step of my application starting from completing the right documents by giving me help in constructing a good CV and a wonderful personal statement. Also they took care of my application and helped me in getting accomodation and a Visa. I am very happy as my dream of coming and studying to London became true!

If you are interested to have more success stories contact us.

Sa paskan ndihmuar :P

Lexoni si eshte puna,te besesh seller {gjithmone thohet cdo gje eshte falas,por mbas nje kohe te gjate telefoni apo balle-perballe sikur thote ky zotnia,ne fund del me nje konluzion qe `I AM SORRY BUT THERE IS SMALL FEE`.

Fat te mbare

----------


## Fatmir Gjinaj

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Faleminderit per shkrimet e juaja megjithese kritikuese te pabazuara.

Kjo eshte nje reklame e cila eshte vendosur per te sjelle njerezit ne website ku ka menyrat e kontaktimit dhe me pas mundet qe cdokush te shikoje se sa te pergatitur jemi ne si agjensi.

E dyta kur ne themi qe eshte FREE!! (FALAS!) do te thote qe eshte Falas dhe e tille ka qene per kedo qe ka perdorur serviset tona. Mundet tju jap detajet e shume studenteve, perfshire dhe nga Shqiperia qe kemi sjelle dhe skemi marre asnje pagesa apo madje rryshfet! Kushdo eshte i interesuar mundet ta provoje dhe te shikoje qe ne e theksojme ne menyre konsistente qe nuk marrim pagese.

E treta ne nuk kemi lidhje me kolegje qe perdoren per te marre viza per te ardhur ne Angli por kemi lidhje me universitete te cilat ne shume lende renditen ne 10 me te mire Angleze (Queen Mary, University of London dhe Royal Holloway, University of London). Shkolla kushton, per ata qe e njohin kete pjese te jetes (dhe jo te tjere qe flasin pa baza), rreth 8000-14000 pounds dhe se besoj qe dikush do te jepte kaq shume lek per nje vize dhe per me shume te gjithe studentet qe kane ardhur nepermjet nesh jane ne universitete pasi kemi mbajtur relata me ta.

Persa i perket komentit te fundit ne nuk do ta mbushim website me dhjetera studente qe ne kemi ndihmuar por thjesht me 2-3. Mundesisht e thote me poshte qe nqs je i interesuar per me shume histori suksesi na kontaktoni.

Se fundmi ju lutem mos shpifni budalliqe si puna e Daily Mail pasi ne skemi lidhje me to pasi jemi te regjistruar ne Shqiperi dhe jo ne UK....

Kaloni mire dhe sesa kritikoni pa asnje informacion do tju rekomandoja qe ti provonit serviset tona (sepse tek e fundit jane falas) dhe nqs ata dalin jo falas atehere une personalisht ua jap lejen qe te nxirrni te gjitha te dhenat qe ne kemi kerkuar lek apo jemi kapur nga Daily Mail (sma kishte marre mendja se mund ti shkonte mendja dikujt aty!!!)

Gjithe te mirat,
Fatmir Gjinaj

----------


## Fatmir Gjinaj

> Kjo eshte ajo organizata qe kapi DAILY MAIL me Sunday Telegraph duke u dhene diploma indianeve dhe pakistaneseve,pa shkuar fare ne uni,vetem si te morin leje qendrimi ne Uk :P
> 
> PS: Kete  rreklame e pashe dhe tek Gazeta Albania pfffffffff


Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Faleminderit per shkrimet e juaja megjithese kritikuese te pabazuara.

Kjo eshte nje reklame e cila eshte vendosur per te sjelle njerezit ne website ku ka menyrat e kontaktimit dhe me pas mundet qe cdokush te shikoje se sa te pergatitur jemi ne si agjensi.

E dyta kur ne themi qe eshte FREE!! (FALAS!) do te thote qe eshte Falas dhe e tille ka qene per kedo qe ka perdorur serviset tona. Mundet tju jap detajet e shume studenteve, perfshire dhe nga Shqiperia qe kemi sjelle dhe skemi marre asnje pagesa apo madje rryshfet! Kushdo eshte i interesuar mundet ta provoje dhe te shikoje qe ne e theksojme ne menyre konsistente qe nuk marrim pagese.

E treta ne nuk kemi lidhje me kolegje qe perdoren per te marre viza per te ardhur ne Angli por kemi lidhje me universitete te cilat ne shume lende renditen ne 10 me te mire Angleze (Queen Mary, University of London dhe Royal Holloway, University of London). Shkolla kushton, per ata qe e njohin kete pjese te jetes (dhe jo te tjere qe flasin pa baza), rreth 8000-14000 pounds dhe se besoj qe dikush do te jepte kaq shume lek per nje vize dhe per me shume te gjithe studentet qe kane ardhur nepermjet nesh jane ne universitete pasi kemi mbajtur relata me ta.

Persa i perket komentit te fundit ne nuk do ta mbushim website me dhjetera studente qe ne kemi ndihmuar por thjesht me 2-3. Mundesisht e thote me poshte qe nqs je i interesuar per me shume histori suksesi na kontaktoni.

Se fundmi ju lutem mos shpifni budalliqe si puna e Daily Mail pasi ne skemi lidhje me to pasi jemi te regjistruar ne Shqiperi dhe jo ne UK....

Kaloni mire dhe sesa kritikoni pa asnje informacion do tju rekomandoja qe ti provonit serviset tona (sepse tek e fundit jane falas) dhe nqs ata dalin jo falas atehere une personalisht ua jap lejen qe te nxirrni te gjitha te dhenat qe ne kemi kerkuar lek apo jemi kapur nga Daily Mail (sma kishte marre mendja se mund ti shkonte mendja dikujt aty!!!)

Gjithe te mirat,
Fatmir Gjinaj

----------


## Fatmir Gjinaj

> Log in te website i universitetit qe deshiron dhe mund te shohesh cmimet.
> 
> Plus qe Universitetet kane organizatat e tyre "student union" per cdo informacion qe deshiron.



Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Faleminderit per shkrimet e juaja megjithese kritikuese te pabazuara.

Kjo eshte nje reklame e cila eshte vendosur per te sjelle njerezit ne website ku ka menyrat e kontaktimit dhe me pas mundet qe cdokush te shikoje se sa te pergatitur jemi ne si agjensi.

E dyta kur ne themi qe eshte FREE!! (FALAS!) do te thote qe eshte Falas dhe e tille ka qene per kedo qe ka perdorur serviset tona. Mundet tju jap detajet e shume studenteve, perfshire dhe nga Shqiperia qe kemi sjelle dhe skemi marre asnje pagesa apo madje rryshfet! Kushdo eshte i interesuar mundet ta provoje dhe te shikoje qe ne e theksojme ne menyre konsistente qe nuk marrim pagese.

E treta ne nuk kemi lidhje me kolegje qe perdoren per te marre viza per te ardhur ne Angli por kemi lidhje me universitete te cilat ne shume lende renditen ne 10 me te mire Angleze (Queen Mary, University of London dhe Royal Holloway, University of London). Shkolla kushton, per ata qe e njohin kete pjese te jetes (dhe jo te tjere qe flasin pa baza), rreth 8000-14000 pounds dhe se besoj qe dikush do te jepte kaq shume lek per nje vize dhe per me shume te gjithe studentet qe kane ardhur nepermjet nesh jane ne universitete pasi kemi mbajtur relata me ta.

Persa i perket komentit te fundit ne nuk do ta mbushim website me dhjetera studente qe ne kemi ndihmuar por thjesht me 2-3. Mundesisht e thote me poshte qe nqs je i interesuar per me shume histori suksesi na kontaktoni.

Se fundmi ju lutem mos shpifni budalliqe si puna e Daily Mail pasi ne skemi lidhje me to pasi jemi te regjistruar ne Shqiperi dhe jo ne UK....

Kaloni mire dhe sesa kritikoni pa asnje informacion do tju rekomandoja qe ti provonit serviset tona (sepse tek e fundit jane falas) dhe nqs ata dalin jo falas atehere une personalisht ua jap lejen qe te nxirrni te gjitha te dhenat qe ne kemi kerkuar lek apo jemi kapur nga Daily Mail (sma kishte marre mendja se mund ti shkonte mendja dikujt aty!!!)

Gjithe te mirat,
Fatmir Gjinaj

----------


## Fatmir Gjinaj

> A nuk eshte baze per ndjekje penale ajo, apo gjejne dhe keta budallenj qe ju besojne ketyre?!


Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Faleminderit per shkrimet e juaja megjithese kritikuese te pabazuara.

Kjo eshte nje reklame e cila eshte vendosur per te sjelle njerezit ne website ku ka menyrat e kontaktimit dhe me pas mundet qe cdokush te shikoje se sa te pergatitur jemi ne si agjensi.

E dyta kur ne themi qe eshte FREE!! (FALAS!) do te thote qe eshte Falas dhe e tille ka qene per kedo qe ka perdorur serviset tona. Mundet tju jap detajet e shume studenteve, perfshire dhe nga Shqiperia qe kemi sjelle dhe skemi marre asnje pagesa apo madje rryshfet! Kushdo eshte i interesuar mundet ta provoje dhe te shikoje qe ne e theksojme ne menyre konsistente qe nuk marrim pagese.

E treta ne nuk kemi lidhje me kolegje qe perdoren per te marre viza per te ardhur ne Angli por kemi lidhje me universitete te cilat ne shume lende renditen ne 10 me te mire Angleze (Queen Mary, University of London dhe Royal Holloway, University of London). Shkolla kushton, per ata qe e njohin kete pjese te jetes (dhe jo te tjere qe flasin pa baza), rreth 8000-14000 pounds dhe se besoj qe dikush do te jepte kaq shume lek per nje vize dhe per me shume te gjithe studentet qe kane ardhur nepermjet nesh jane ne universitete pasi kemi mbajtur relata me ta.

Persa i perket komentit te fundit ne nuk do ta mbushim website me dhjetera studente qe ne kemi ndihmuar por thjesht me 2-3. Mundesisht e thote me poshte qe nqs je i interesuar per me shume histori suksesi na kontaktoni.

Se fundmi ju lutem mos shpifni budalliqe si puna e Daily Mail pasi ne skemi lidhje me to pasi jemi te regjistruar ne Shqiperi dhe jo ne UK....

Kaloni mire dhe sesa kritikoni pa asnje informacion do tju rekomandoja qe ti provonit serviset tona (sepse tek e fundit jane falas) dhe nqs ata dalin jo falas atehere une personalisht ua jap lejen qe te nxirrni te gjitha te dhenat qe ne kemi kerkuar lek apo jemi kapur nga Daily Mail (sma kishte marre mendja se mund ti shkonte mendja dikujt aty!!!)

Gjithe te mirat,
Fatmir Gjinaj

----------


## INFINITY©

Z.Gjinaj, e di se si punon nje forum?! 

Nqs jo (gje qe eshte e qarte), thjesht mund te shkruash nje pergjigje te vetme dhe t'u drejtohesh te gjithe atyre ne teme. Nuk eshte nevoja qe te besh copy-paste te njejten pergjigje 5 here. Me vjen mire qe ti qenke kaq patriot dhe i ndihmon keta nxenes falas. T'u shtofte deshira dhe vullneti per me shume. 

Shnet

----------


## Leo_uk

Ti zoteri vendos nje lajmerim ketu ne forum apo ne web dhe nuk sqaron asgje.. Pastaj habitesh perse njerezit mendojne keqe per ty dhe per agjencin tende.
Cfare agjencie kryeson ti? Nga e siguron agjencia fonding ? Ti je vullnetare vete bashke me stafin tend te agjencise? A je shoqeri/organizate jo-fitimprurese? A paguhesh ti nga universiteti ne baze te numrit te studenteve qe ti rekruton per ate universitet?
Ti shkruan qe sherbimi eshte FREE por nuk sqaron asgje.. Sipas teje cdo njeri duhet te besoj ate qe thua ti sepse e thua ti!
Mentalitet shume primitiv pune.. 
Eshte njesoj si dikush te lajmeroj ne gazete apo forum qe jep "dreke falas", "makina flas", "fshtepi falas" dhe cdo kush duhet vetem te kontaktoj ne telefon. Nuk sjell dyshime kjo gje? Per mua po shume serioze dhe nuk do t'ja rekomandoj askujt. 
Kur dikush shpenzon 18 - 20.000 paund ne vit per shkollimin mendon se do i kete problem 200-300 paund per "quality advise and support"? Vertet je kaq naiv sa mendon po ju kursen parate?
They students not assylum-seekers!
Nuk eshte pune parash por "trust"!

----------


## Fatmir Gjinaj

Pershendetje,

Sia vlen per te diskutar me shume pasi koha sma lejon (e njejta gje qe sme ka lejuar tju jap pergjigje ne kohe per te meparshmet). Ne forum di te shkruaj por mqs ishit te qete thashe qe se keni pare pergjigjen dhe ua bera copy-paste. Faleminderit per mbeshtetjen dhe patjeter qe deshira eshte e madhe dhe po shtohet pasi besome qe ska qejf me te madh se te shikosh njerezit e vendit tend te ecin perpara ku shume prej tyre e kane Angline enderr (dhe sado te mundohem nje pjese une prape sdo e ndal vrullin apo deshiren. asgje seshte absolute, ka nga ata qe e pelqejne dhe ka nga ata qe se pelqejne).

Persa i perket Leos ke te drejte ne disa gjera por ne shume jo. Po tu pergjigjem pyetjeve me rradhe:

Cfare agjencie kryeson ti? 

Une kryesoj agjensine edukative Knowledge is Power

Nga e siguron agjencia fonding? 

Ne sigurojme fonde nga bizneset e vogla dhe te mesme dhe individuale. Kemi aplikuar per fonde prane BE por akoma jane ne shqyrtim pasi burokracia normale eshte ne nivele te larta. 

Ti je vullnetare vete bashke me stafin tend te agjencise? 

Ata te cilet punojne per kete agjensi marrin shume mesatare dhe asnje se ka si pune per te mbajtur frymen por thjesht per te hequr disa shpenzime te vogla.

A je shoqeri/organizate jo-fitimprurese? 

Po

A paguhesh ti nga universiteti ne baze te numrit te studenteve qe ti rekruton per ate universitet?

Marrim fonde nganjehere dhe nga universitetet por ne jo ne baze te studenteve por te punes qe bejme. Ne gjithashtu jemi munduar qe jo vetem te afrojme studentet por edhe universitetet Shqiptare me ato Angleze. Pershembull ne vizituam disa universitete ne Nentor 2008 me Queen Mary, University of London (hera e pare qe jo vetem QMUL por nje universitet i atij niveli te vizitoje Shqiperine) dhe gjithashtu kemi rene dakord qe te formohet ne vitet ne vazhdim nje marreveshje midis Royal Holloway, University of London dhe nje/disa universiteteve Shqiptare "Programme Exchange" qe do te thote qe nje student i X universiteti ne Shqiperi te vije per nje semester ose nje vit ne RHUL dhe nje student i RHUL te vije nje semester ne Shqiperi. Problemi i vetem eshte qe nqs nje marreveshje e tille realizohet sa te gatshem jane studentet Shqiptare te vijne nje semester ne Shqiperi, dhe a ka universitete te nivelit te RHUL ne Shqiperi (pse jo dhe Kosove)? Jemi akoma ne punim e siper dhe shpresojme qe te kete frytet e saj.


Kur dikush shpenzon 18 - 20.000 paund ne vit per shkollimin mendon se do i kete problem 200-300 paund per "quality advise and support"? 


E di ku eshte problemi i "mendjeve si ty"? Qe mendon qe dicka e cila kushton ka nje vlere me te madhe! Por lerme te te them qe e ke gabim. Ne kemi ndihmuar studente te vijne me studime qofte shkolle e larte, qofte Master apo qofte dhe PhD dhe deri me tani e di sa jane refuzuar nga studentet qe ne kemi keshilluar? Vetem 1 por ai thjesht nuk u pranua vetem per nivelin e notave qe kishte marre ne shkolle te mesme! Te gjithe po ashtu qe kane aplikuar nepermjet nesh kane marre dhe vizat dhe te gjithe pa perjashtim jane ne shkolle duke bere Master apo shkolle te larte apo PhD. Lerme te te them qe gjithashtu Middlesex University na ka dhene 1000-1500 burse te gjithe studenteve qe vijne nepermjet nesh ne shenje respekti per punen qe ne bejme. E kemi menduar dhe e kemi studjuar mundesine e vendosjes se nje pagese (jo te shkoje ne xhepin e ndonjerit por te perdoret per reklamim neper gazeta por e kemi pare qe studentet qe kemi sjelle kane menduar pozitivisht dhe nje pjese e tyre nuk do na kontaktonin po tu merrnim lek.


Vertet je kaq naiv sa mendon po ju kursen parate?

Eshte e vertete qe ata qe vijne me studime ne UK kane lek por ka shume te tjere qe bejne sakrifica dhe kam njohur shume njerez te cilet kane ardhur me nje qellim dhe ne shume veshtiresi. Shkolla e larte ne Angli kushton jashtmase dhe mqs ne nuk kemi mundesi te gjejme bursa me te medha atehere minimumi eshte qe ne te mos u marrim lek per aplikimet.


They students not assylum-seekers!

Te gjithe ata studente qe kerkojne te marrin letren per ambasade duhet te paguajne minimumi 2000 pounds depozite ne universitet (e kthyeshme ne rast refuzimi vize dhe dergimi te letres ne universitet) dhe gjithashtu dokumentat e tyre dhe pjesemarrje ne universitet mbahet rreptesisht. Deri ne kete moment qe po flasim kushdo ka ardhur po vazhdon shkolle dhe nuk eshte ne Azil. Po ta njohesh me shume jeten dhe ligjet Angleze do ta gjeje vete pergjigjen e ketij komenti: nje azil kerkues ka me shume mundesi te marre pashaportizimin nqs futet ketu si ilegal dhe jo si student dhe per me shume ka shume pengesa ne ambasade ku perballimi i shkolles eshte gjeja kryesore.


Nuk eshte pune parash por "trust"!

Po ta njohesh kete fjale "trust" ky krijohet duke kominikuar dhe jo gjykuar pa marre informacione dhe duke shpifur. Shume nga ju e quani "shitje", "vjedhje", "ilegale" dhe une se kuptoj qe duke ndihmuar dike te vije me studime ne Angli si mundet qe une ta vjedh ose si mundet te quhet ilegale apo cfare po mundohem te shes? Nje person vjen ne Angli jo se e blen edukimin sepse ia mbush une mendjen por sepse e ka nevoje dhe e shikon si investim. Gjithashtu ne jemi fully accredited nga keto 3 universitete qe njihemi ne mbare boten, me cdo lloj ligji ne kete planet dhe kemi mundesi te sjellim kedo nga cdo cep i botes. (Nqs jeni te interesuar per tua provuar me shkruani ne email info@kipea.co.uk dhe do tju dergoj letrat e akreditimit).

Pra ne fund une nuk kam pse tu tregoj njerezve gjithe keto gjera sepse ka dy lloje njerezish:
1. Kerkon tia dije se per cfare mund te bej per kete person? (serviset qe ne japim)
2. Kerkon qe te kete info rreth kompanise sone dhe mgjth eshte private (ltd) dhe jo publike (plc) ne perseri jemi mese te hapur (sic kam qene une me ju) per te dhene cdo lloj informacioni. 

Perse duhet ta merzis une ate qe ka ardhur per te kerkuar ndihme me fjali te tera se si i marrim fondet ne, si i shpenzojme, kush i jep fondet, cilat jane planet tona etjetj....jane gjeja me e merzitshme kur ste interesojne.

Perfundimisht me vjen mire qe i keni ngritur pikat e mesiperme, shume te rendesishme per ata qe e lexojen kete teme sepse edhe nqs kane ndonje pyetje besoj qe do ta gjejne ne pyetjet qe ju keni bere dhe po ashtu ne pergjigjetqe ju kam dhene.

Shpresoj tu jem pergjigjur pyetjeve te tua. Nqs jo atehere ju lutem me shkruani prape ose me shkruani ne email:

info@kipea.co.uk (kuotoni emrin tim)
president@kipea.co.uk
mesoanglisht@yahoo.com

Gjithe te mirat,

Fatmir Gjinaj

Founder and President of the educational agency "Knowledge is Power".

www.kipea.co.uk

THE SUCCESS OF YOUR FUTURE STUDIES IS OUR MISSION! IF YOU DO NOT INVEST FOR THE FUTURE, THERE IS SIMPLY NO FUTURE!!!

----------


## Fatmir Gjinaj

gabim tek pjesa e RHUL:

* Sa te gatshem jane studentet Anglez te vijne ne Shqiperi!!


* Middlesex University na ka dhene £1000-£1500 burse

Me fal por gabime te shpejtesise.

Gjithe te mirat dhe faleminderit.

Fatmiri

----------


## Leo_uk

O zoteri e keqja se si gjithe shqiptaret e tjere ketu ne angli cdo gje e merrni personale per kritiken me te vogel qe ju drejtohet.. Edhe varni turinjte apo beni interesantin me vone!

Shpjegimi jot eshte shume i dobet edhe perseri nuk eshte sqarim i plote. E kuptoj qellimin tuaj te mire ( shpresoj te jete qellim i mire) por keni probleme serioze me besimin qe duhet te krijoni. Rregulli numer 1 ne biznes dhe e para gje qe te mesojne ne costumer service eshte TRUST! 
Keto lloj agjencish si puna juaj kane probleme thelbesore me kete gje, pasi shume jane skema mashtrimi ose nuk bejne asgje te vecante qe nuk mund ta bejne universitetet vete!
Nuk eshte problemi te merzitesh njerezit por tek serioziteti juaj per sherbimet qe afroni. Asnje link nuk ka ne websaitin tuaj per historine tuaj si agjenci dhe disa te dhena basic per financat tuaja.
Ti mendon se keto te dhena qe mund te afrosh jane bezdi per klientat e tu por e ke shume gabim. E kunderta eshte se duke afruar keto te dhena tregon seriozitet dhe percakton disa standarte ne agjencin tende. 

Nejse, te uroj gjithe te mirat vete. Une thjesht jap mendimin tim pasi kam eksperience ne kete fushe dhe di dicka.

----------

